# Here comes the snow...



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

Here it comes again.. 6 to 8 by Thursday afternoon... Pennys from heaven we like to call it... Show us the money..:clap:


----------



## NasConst_land (Nov 28, 2005)

Ya here comes the snow.. wait i forgot it doesnt ever snow in Ohio. We are spose to get but a trace.. wont even get to salt the ground is to warm. We picked a great year to invest over 30 g's in snow plowing.. hahah ohh well u win some u lose some maybe next year we will make some money.. atleast we made what we invested in the 2 good storms we had this year. Have fun plowing.


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

Move on up!

plenty of money (errrrr...snow) to go around!


----------



## Midwest BuildIT (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey always greener , great snow storm huh..........


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

BNC SERVICES said:


> Hey always greener , great snow storm huh..........



Well that sucked..1 1/2 in Belvidere just about 2 inch Rockford.We only had to salt commercial lot's so that was about 4 billable hours.. Oh well, I would like to have one more big snow storm..


----------



## NasConst_land (Nov 28, 2005)

Thats to bad.. we were spose to get 2-4 here and it never happened.. We didnt even salt. When it does snow.. we are some plowin sob's thats for sure.. 

2003 F-250 Gas 8' Western

2003 F-250 PSD 8' Western Poly

1999 F-250 PSD 8' 2'' Boss V-plow

1999 F-350 PSD 9' 2'' Boss V-plow

2005 F-250 Gas 8' Western

2001 Dodge 2500 Cummins 8' Western

1988 Chevy K-10 diesel 7' 6'' meyer

1995 F-450 PSD Dump In-bed Salt Spreader 4 yards

1988 Isuzu Flatbed Turbo Diesel In-bed Salt Spreader 4 yards

Pretty impressive line of equipment its to damn bad we never get to use them. I think with all the money we spent on strobes for headlights and tail lights and our lightbars, we probably could of baught a new truck. We sure do have fun when it snows though. Maybe next week we will get one more chance at a storm. If not we are putting the plows in storage, and taking the spreaders off the trucks. Time to get ready for mulching.


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

Yea..Toady is first day back to work... Landscape crew is out doing mulch, and clean ups..The first job is 25 yrds of mulch..can you say welcome back...:whistling


----------

